# ★ Star Wars ★ Parody (Algae Wars) Time Lapse / Photo Edit / VIDEO MOVIE (on YouTube)



## WallyB (Nov 1, 2016)

*★ Star Wars ★ Parody (Algae Wars) Time Lapse / Photo Edit / VIDEO MOVIE (on YouTube)*

Last year during an major Algae outbreak was running some CUC experiment that inspired my Son and I to make a Time Lapse Cartoon Movie.

A parody based on Star Wars.

Here are *both* Episodes of Algae WARS for your viewing enjoyment.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ALGAE WARS - Episode-1 (The Plan)*

















*



 *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* ALGAE WARS - Episode-2 (The Weapon) ** NEW ***

















*



*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Episode 3/4 and the conclusion material was done last year, but take time to put together.

*
Wally.B*[/QUOTE]


----------

